# Грыжа L5-S1 до 0,5 см. Операция или нет?



## Hopmin (11 Май 2014)

Здравствуйте.

После 15 марта начала болеть нога в ягодице, потом боль начала спускаться к задней поверхности бедра и так дошла до икр. Тянет правую ногу всю и немеют пальцы ступни. Долго ходить не могу, сидеть легче, сплю только на левом боку. Ставил уколы: Кеторол 10 уколов, Мовалис 3 укола, Мильгама 5 уколов, свечи индометацин 10 шт. Это все самолечение. Потом прошел, 2 мая, МРТ, которая выявила грыжу. Снимки и описание прикрепляю. Прошу прощения за качество снимков. Как поступить: делать операцию сразу или попробовать консервативные методы? Если второе, то какие посоветуете в моей ситуации.

Заранее благодарю за советы.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (11 Май 2014)

Грыжа, грыжей, но врач невролог Вас смотрел, диагноз выставил?
А на операцию Вас и не возьмут.


----------



## Hopmin (11 Май 2014)

*Доктор Ступин*, невролог не смотрел, сразу пошел к нейрохирургу, который сказал, что выбирайте сами: или лечение или операция, когда решите, что тогда и приходите повторно. А почему на операцию не возьмут?


----------



## La murr (28 Янв 2015)

*Hopmin*, здравствуйте!
Пожалуйста, разместите снимки, следуя инструкции - 
https://www.medhouse.ru/threads/20420/


----------

